# Marine widow.



## IKE (May 24, 2018)

I'm not easily moved but this did it.

The pregnant young wife of a fallen Marine wanted to sleep next to her husband one last time.



http://www.therundown.tv/post/read/...eps-by-her-husband-s-casket-a-fallen-u-s-mari


----------



## Lara (May 24, 2018)

Sniff sniff


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2018)

Lord, help this poor, broken woman.


----------



## Falcon (May 24, 2018)

Hope she got to do it.  Bless her heart.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 25, 2018)

Ike,thankyou for sharing this picture with us,very moving Sue


----------



## exwisehe (May 25, 2018)

Heart-wrenching, but moving!


----------



## terry123 (May 25, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Lord, help this poor, broken woman.


I second this prayer.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2018)

Wow!  Just Wow!   Very touching....


----------



## CeeCee (May 25, 2018)

Very touching ...I feel her pain. 

Cant even imagine what it's like to lose a husband when you are young and pregnant...it was hard enough when I was 53 with grown children.


----------



## oldman (Jul 11, 2018)

This is the first that I have seen this picture or read the story. OMG! That poor woman.


----------

